# Wow wow wow!!!... Wainwright's.



## Nevaeh (Oct 4, 2011)

I posted recently regarding changing my puppy's food. She has been on Royal Canin breed specific dry food and I was looking at changing her to Orijen but worried about the high levels of protein in that brand. She wasn't ever fussed on her food, hence the change!

Someone (can't remember who sorry!) suggested Wainwrights so I began researching and studying it with a very fine tooth comb before taking the plunge and ordering it online. I bought a pack of dry food and a few trays of wet food as I've noticed she does prefer wet over dry.
The food arrived this morning and I immediately put it to the test... Opened a tray (wet food) and mixed it in with her Royal Canin to start weaning her off of it and for the first time EVER, Cookie polished it off in less than 5mins flat! LOL She even licked the bowl clean and began sniffing around the area in search for more! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I think it's safe to say I have finally found a food Cookie enjoys!!  and so to the poster who recommended it, **THANK YOU!!!** from both myself and my little girl Cookie! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great to hear you and Cookie are happy with the new menu.
I assume she will be a"wet only" doggie v soon?
Not sure if the RDA was mentioned before but you will probably find the recommendations a bit mean. Heidi always had more than they suggest:thumbup:
Hope it continues to go well


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My fussy dogs eat wainwright and once in the habit of eating they will eat some dry food too.
I agree about the recommended amounts to feed. They seem very small. My 6kg very active and lean dogs get about double what is recommended I think.


----------



## ApplesMam (Oct 26, 2011)

Apple loves her WW too :thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks all. 

Mum2Heidi - Not sure yet TBH. At the moment she's on half dry (Royal Canin) and half wet (WW) whilst I wean her fully onto WW. However, I have bought some dry WW too and am intending to try her on that at a later date. If that mean she'll be on half ww wet and half ww dry then so be it, lol... as long as she eats and there's variety, then I'm happy.  :thumbup::thumbup:

I did notice the RDA recommendations and was like 'Okayyyyyyyyyyy' *said sarcastically* lol. She's only had 2 meals so far from the tray (mixed with dry) and there is already half a tray gone/left! LOL She LOVES this stuff. Tonights meal I accidently gave her more than I usually do but thought sod it! lol, yet she STILL devoured that lot... greedy little thing she is! LOL Have limited her treats though so she doesn't eat TOO much but hey, would much rather her eat her nutirtional food than treats anyday! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevaeh said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Mum2Heidi - Not sure yet TBH. At the moment she's on half dry (Royal Canin) and half wet (WW) whilst I wean her fully onto WW. However, I have bought some dry WW too and am intending to try her on that at a later date. If that mean she'll be on half ww wet and half ww dry then so be it, lol... as long as she eats and there's variety, then I'm happy.  :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I did notice the RDA recommendations and was like 'Okayyyyyyyyyyy' *said sarcastically* lol. She's only had 2 meals so far from the tray (mixed with dry) and there is already half a tray gone/left! LOL She LOVES this stuff. Tonights meal I accidently gave her more than I usually do but thought sod it! lol, yet she STILL devoured that lot... greedy little thing she is! LOL Have limited her treats though so she doesn't eat TOO much but hey, would much rather her eat her nutirtional food than treats anyday! :thumbup:


Dont forget [email protected]'s returns policy - if she says:arf: to the kibble, you can take back the opened bag (no matter how much you've used) and get a refund/exchange for WW trays.:thumbup:


----------



## ApplesMam (Oct 26, 2011)

I couldn't get my head round the WW feeding guidance. A 1/3 a tray per day for Apple didn't sound or look very much. So she has 1 tray divided over 4 meals a day. She licks the bowl clean sometimes and sometimes leaves a tiny amount. She seems content, so I think I have the amount right.


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Another fan of WW's wet trays here! 

We have had a terrible time getting Basil to eat regularly (if at all) since we got him and he's now 2! Recently changed him on to Applaws dry and he loved it and looked good on it. But it turned out to be far too rich for him and he ended up with a terrible upset tummy.

So back to the drawing board we went! Basil has been on WW dry with a bit of success before and I remembered Mum2Heidi saying that the trays were good for a fussy/sensitive tummy. So we went and got some of the lamb and rice variety last week - happy to report he is eating every bit of it twice a day and his tummy is absolutely back to normal. Fingers crossed he keeps eating it with as much gusto as he is at the moment! I am not sure about the amounts either but with trial and error I'm sure we'll get there.


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Just wondering what people's experience is of the duck variety? Thought Basil might like it but not sure if it would be a bit rich?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mama Sass said:


> Just wondering what people's experience is of the duck variety? Thought Basil might like it but not sure if it would be a bit rich?


 The duck is Heidi's favourite. Dont think you will have any worries there:thumbup: Perhaps mix it with a bit of the lamb first off but then you should be able to chop and change no probs


----------



## Nevaeh (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks all. 

Mum2Heidi - I never knew that about the returns policy at [email protected], dang, if only I knew that sooner but hey, least I know it now. 

Mama Sass - Cookie's only tried the lamb & rice tray so far but we do have the turkey & rice trays plus the duck & rice in dry food form. Form some reason I couldn't find the duck & rice is puppy wet food form (only available in adult form) so had to get the dry food bag. She LOVES her duck treats so I'm hoping the duck dry food will go down well once I've fully weaned her from the Royal Canin dry food and onto WW's. 

Applesmam - I'm doing it that way too but with our breeds, I guess you really do have to be careful not to over feed them. By the way, cannot believe the similarities in looks between your Apple and my Cookie (our avatar pictures), they are like twins! LOL How old is Apple now??


----------



## ApplesMam (Oct 26, 2011)

Nevaeh said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Applesmam - I'm doing it that way too but with our breeds, I guess you really do have to be careful not to over feed them. By the way, cannot believe the similarities in looks between your Apple and my Cookie (our avatar pictures), they are like twins! LOL How old is Apple now??


Apple is a Shih Tzu (dad)x Bichon(mam) cross also and she is 11 weeks old.


----------



## Nevaeh (Oct 4, 2011)

ApplesMam said:


> Apple is a Shih Tzu (dad)x Bichon(mam) cross also and she is 11 weeks old.


Wow, I didn't realise Apple was part bichon too. How cool is that!!  She is gorgeous hun. Is she very loving??

Cookie is 4mths.


----------



## ApplesMam (Oct 26, 2011)

Nevaeh said:


> Wow, I didn't realise Apple was part bichon too. How cool is that!!  She is gorgeous hun. Is she very loving??
> 
> Cookie is 4mths.


Yes, very loving and cute, I'll have to take more photo's.


----------



## Nevaeh (Oct 4, 2011)

ApplesMam said:


> Yes, very loving and cute, I'll have to take more photo's.


They would be great to see, Thank You!!.  I'll take some of Cookie for you also.  xxx


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> The duck is Heidi's favourite. Dont think you will have any worries there:thumbup: Perhaps mix it with a bit of the lamb first off but then you should be able to chop and change no probs


Thanks for that, hadn't thought about mixing the two - will get some next time I go and see how it goes. He has licked the bowl clean again today so looks like we're on to a winner :thumbup1:


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

My doglets love the wet food too - the portions do seem small but do remember they are VERY high in protein compared to other dog food, so they really don't need large amounts. My 15lb Yorkie has 1/3 tray and he is thriving.

[email protected] have started doing mixed boxes (for adult dogs) which are very economical - 12 trays in a box and give you a variety of flavours.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

sounds good, my sisters vet said both the brands you mention (Royal Canin & Wainwrights) were the best dog foods you can get...

I think we may take a gander at the Wainwrights too..


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I fed Wainwrights for years, Rupert did better on it than on any other dog food. Can't really comment on the recommended amounts as Rupe's always needed ridiculous amounts of food but others have said they seem small compared to other foods.

Snadge, my vet told me Royal Canin was the best food _ever_ yet the ingredients look crap.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobby is fan of ww been on it from being puppy tried others but ww is only food he enjoys


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

ApplesMam said:


> I couldn't get my head round the WW feeding guidance. A 1/3 a tray per day for Apple didn't sound or look very much. So she has 1 tray divided over 4 meals a day. She licks the bowl clean sometimes and sometimes leaves a tiny amount. She seems content, so I think I have the amount right.


To be fair my 3kg Chihuahua gets 1/3 of a tray a day split into 2 meals and its a good amount for him but would be very stingy for a bigger small dog.

Apple is shih tzu right? I'd say that probably sounds about right for a dog of that size, though she may need a little less when she reaches her adult size and isn't growing so much.

I usually find the recommended feeding guidelines are a bit vague so I always just start off with what I think and adjust it according to his weight. If he looks podgy i'll cut it down a little, if he's looking a little skinny i'll increase it. Hes a fairly slim boy anyway (and I like to keep it that way!)


----------

